
Julia v0.7 has been released - Libbum
https://julialang.org/downloads/
======
Libbum
For those of you not following Julia development: version 0.7 is effectively
v1.0, the only expected major differences between the two is removal of
depreciation warnings. In other words: if you've been worried about getting
into the Julia scene for fear of constant breakages every time the version
bumps, this time is over!

